# Siebdruckvorlage erstellen



## Silesia (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hab gerade das Forum durchforstet und fand leider keinen passenden Eintrag dazu und google gibt leider auch nicht viel her. 

Es geht darum, dass ich vor haben Stoffbahnen via Siebdruck bedrucken zu lassen. Ist das überhaupt mit Photoshop möglich oder muss ich die digitale Vorlage im Illustrator via Vektorgrafik erstellen? Bzw. kann mir wer mal so die grundsätzlichen Anforderungen dieser Grafiken erklären?

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus und lieben Gruß


----------



## smileyml (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
also eine Erstellung einer Siebdruckvorlage bzw. der Belichtungsvorlage ist sowohl in PS als auch in Ai möglich.

Die Anforderungen sind auch relativ einfach. Du benötigst einen möglichst scharfen (bezogen auf die Kanten) Schwarz-Weiß-Druck auf einem Transparentpapier um damit die Siebe zu belichten. Idealerweise mal eine Ausschnitt testdrucken und den Siebdrucker fragen, ob die Kanten und der Schwarzwert stimmt.
Natürlich benötigst du für jede Farbe ein neues Sieb.

Also soweit meine Erfahrungen, wenn man es klassisch selbst macht ohne professionelle Siebdruckmaschine. Andernfalls kann dir da der entsprechender Drucker (also die Person) weiterhelfen.
Hier noch ein kurzer Ablauf des Verfahrens - http://www.blase.de/eforia/programm/o.prg?pos=6.1&lan=de

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,


> Schwarz-Weiß-Druck auf einem Transparentpapier


 das stimmt nur wenn du selber Siebe erstellen willst, aber da du das ja drucken lässt erübrigt sich das.
Heutzutage wird auch im Siebdruck die Emulsion per Laser belichtet du benötigst also einfach eine digitale Vorlage wie beim Offstedruck. Worauf du bzw. der Drucker achten muss ist das sich die Rasterweite an dem Bedruckstoff orientiert.Heißt je grober dein Bedruckstoff desto größer müssen die Ratserpunkte sein.
Aber das wird ja in der Druckvorstuffe gemacht . Nur solltest du drandenken falls du etwas mit Rastereffekten machen willst.
Ansonsten sind auch 300 dpi mindestens nötig wie beim Offsetdruck.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Silesia (2. Juni 2011)

Vielen vieln Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. Gott sei Dank funktioniert das auch im PS, denn AI ist nicht so mein Freund=). Für genauere Formate werde ich mich bei der Druckerei informieren, denn jede Druckerei verlangt andere Formate oder gibts da so ein Hauptformat welches im Siebdruck angewandt wird?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2011)

Hi,
nein. Im Grunde ist die Vorstufe im Offset- und Siebdruck die gleiche.
Heißt PDF und Konsorten sind deine Freunde .

Grüße


----------



## Silesia (2. Juni 2011)

alright =) DANKEEEEE


----------



## smileyml (2. Juni 2011)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ...nur wenn du selber Siebe erstellen willst...



Und derweil macht das so einen Spaß und man freut sich noch viel mehr über die Ergebnisse 
Aber nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit - an einer Uni/FH kann man sich aber mal erkundigen (evtl. auch VHS).

Grüße Marco


----------

